# Any warranty experience or damage experience?



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

I am about to pull the trigger on the new Ti LeChamp Ultegra 6700. My question is, if I have a problem with the frame down the road or if it comes in the box damaged, What is their recent track record with service. 2K is a lot of money to risk online (Although obviously less than 3-4 K in a LBS)


----------



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

i just posted a "warranty" post.. here 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189735


----------

